# Best Tourist places to visit in Australia?



## arunkumar92

Hi Everyone. I am new to this forum. I would like to know which is best place to visit in Australia? Why that place is better to visit?


----------



## TheFluff

The reef, uluru kata tjuta national park, Blue mountains, Sydney (bridge, harbour, opera house), Country victoria.

Really it depends on how long you have, what kind of budget you have and what things really interest you.


----------



## gossippk10

Thanks so much for this.
I have also posted information on this but cant share link as i am a new member.


----------



## SuzyMayer

What else would you recommend in Sydney, which restaurants are good? I would like to try some local food.


----------



## AlexeiN

It depends on your budget level really. In busy and highly populated areas like Melb and Sydney you will be lucky to even find a breakfast for under 15 dollars pp. ( THey have to pay ridiculous amounts of rent every month)

If you are on a budget, nothing beats getting a BBQ chicken from the local grocery store or going to Mcdonalds and ordering a burger. Invest in a good rice cooker as well it will save you a lot of trouble spending on takeaway.


----------



## AlexeiN

What area of sydney do you live in we can probably recommend many different restaraunts.


----------



## alexleeds

Highly recommend the north east of Queensland - north of Cairns and the Daintree Rainforest/ barrier reef region around Port Douglas area. You can be an intrepid explorer or take it easy with the standard tourist sights.


----------



## Drake1234

In Australia, there are many interesting places for tourists. You must be taken into account your interests. Therefore, you need to plan your vacation yourself. If you like architecture, cultural buildings and nature, then the best city to visit Melbourne. This city is the cultural capital of Australia. There are many architectural buildings, old buildings, ultra modern entertainment centers with various shops, cafes and clubs (for example, the club of the virtual reality - VIRI VR). Melbourne is a vivid example of a modern, laconic city, where history and civilization live side by side. This is a great city for tourism!


----------



## builder_all2018

Gold Coast is beautiful has such a vibrant atmosphere.


----------



## LukeAVA

There are many great places in Australia and I recommend the Opera House and the Harbour Bridge as this is the most popular or something like when you saw it you can immediately conclude that this is really Australia. Also, if you want to go to beach, Bondi Beach is great.


----------



## ninathena

I'm going to Melbourne in a few weeks, do you have recommendation for the best local restaurants there?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

ninathena said:


> I'm going to Melbourne in a few weeks, do you have recommendation for the best local restaurants there?


I'm curious as well.


----------



## Mingenty

Melbourne
Bondi Beach
Great Barrier Reef Marine Park
Uluru-Kata Tjuta National Park
Sydney Harbour Bridge
Blue Mountains National Park
Daintree National Park
Fraser Island


----------



## Aztec

ninathena said:


> I'm going to Melbourne in a few weeks, do you have recommendation for the best local restaurants there?


Melbourne has one of the best culinary scenes on the planet after you get past the burgers, pizza and salt & pepper squid that is ubiquitos across Australia. I think it rivals Manhattan save for the pizza and steak. There are too many places to list, but here are a few of my favourites, many being Asian influenced.

ChinChin and their sister restaurant Hawkers Hall both amazing, always busy and expensive, but worth it. Considered the best resto in Melbourne by many.
Red Spice Road (has a great lunch prix fix offer before 3pm) also fantastic
Spice Temple
Flower Drum
Lucy Liu Kitchen and Bar
Hutong Dumpling Bar
Little Ramen Bar
Oriental Tea House on Chapel St. for dim sum or rather yum cha
Tim Ho Wan also for yum cha
Supernormal - Japanese
+39 Pizza good pizza and their lamb ragout is excellent
Primo Pizza in Northcote is excellent - best I've had in Melbourne, though I have not had too many.
Naked for Satan - ground floor for pintxo's - Basque tapas / rooftop for full menu
Cumulus Inc
Pastuso - Peruvian
Harley House Bar and Grill - Peruvian
Rice Paper Scissors
Longrain
Delhi Street Food
Two Fat Indians

St.Kilda area:
Claypots - seafood (super cool place)
Cicciolina - Italian
Lezzet - Turkish 
Machi - Japanese
Curry Leaf - Indian

Roll'd is a Vietnamese chain in food courts, but very good.

I have yet to find a steakhouse that rivals the ones in NYC, but Meat Maiden and Meat & Wine Co. are both good and the Provincial Hotel has the best valued steak night

There are so many great places in the CBD, you'll find a whole other world in the alleys and lanes. Fitzroy, Brunswick, St.Kilda, Chapel St, Footscray all have tons of restaurants. You almost can't go wrong anywhere...it truely is a remarkable city for food. The restaurants along the Yarra in Southgate are a little touristry for my taste and just ok. Munich Brauhaus is good though.


----------



## AG09

Anywhere in WA


----------

